
State of Software Security: open-source Edition - based2
https://info.veracode.com/report-state-of-software-security-open-source-edition.html
======
based2
[https://open-source.developpez.com/actu/303599/Veracode-
fait...](https://open-source.developpez.com/actu/303599/Veracode-fait-un-etat-
des-lieux-de-la-securite-des-bibliotheques-open-source-et-propose-aux-
developpeurs-une-repartition-des-types-de-faille-sur-les-langages-de-
programmation/)

